# 2009 Nissan Note Horn Cable?



## curtisbcm (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello,
I am seeking a horn/flex/wire for my Nissan Note 2009. My horn is not working and someone says it's the cable that is broken. 

Where can I locate this item? Please give me direct links.

Thank you.


----------

